# Textfeld Inhalt löschen



## Lexi (14. Jan 2009)

Ich habe ein Textfeld, in welches ich was eingebe.
Das Eingegebe wird dann ausgelesen und damit wird dann weitergearbeitet.
Jetzt erfordert mein Programm aber, dass man kurze Zeit später wieder einen Text eingibt.
Ich finde es ein wenig läßtig, jedesmal den bereits eingetippten Text wieder zu löschen.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit per Button den Inhalt des Textfeldes zu löschen ?

mfG Lexi


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Jan 2009)

Ja. Stelle die Frage nochmals konkreter.

Das Textfeld löscht du mit

tf.setText("");

Du kannst auch einen FocusListener anhängen und den Inhalt markieren. Dann wird er automatisch beim erneuten Eintrag ins Textfeld gelöscht.


----------



## Lexi (14. Jan 2009)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Textfeld löscht du mit
> 
> tf.setText("");



Das ist genau das, was ich brauche, danke sehr 

Hätte ich im Prinzip auch selber drauf kommen können-.-
Das ist der Nachtteil wenn man nur einzelne CodeStücke erklärt bekommt und das Gesamte mehr oder weniger außen vor bleibt...


----------

